

Node-android: Rewrite Node.js in Java for Android - iwebpp
https://github.com/InstantWebP2P/node-android

======
iwebpp
Features

Node.js 0.10.x compatible API libUV native support Timer, set/clear
Timeout/Interval EventEmitter Stream HttpParser HTTP HTTPP(run http over udp)
TCP UDT(udp transport) DNS URL IPv6 Connect middleware

~~~
pedalpete
Are you saying we can write Android apps using node.js with this library? If
so, AWESOME! If not, then I'm not sure what you're getting at here.

------
CmonDev
That simple pattern is already implemented:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactor_pattern#Java](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactor_pattern#Java)

------
milankragujevic
I so much needed this, and finally it's here. Now I can use node in Android
for http servers and similar things, since I'm more familiar with node than
with Java.

------
fruchtose
This is really great, but I would appreciate some tests or description or your
testing procedure. Does this project pass the NodeJS test suite?

